

Golang vs PHP - Supermighty
https://walledcity.com/supermighty/golang-vs-php

======
mr_ndrsn
Interesting. Your post makes Go seem pretty approachable. What do you use for
testing?

~~~
Supermighty
Go has a built-in testing framework, but I've yet to play around with it.

